# Bandsaw sled



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a benchtop Rikon bandsaw that I bought a while back. Works great. The fence is decent but the miter guide leaves a bit to be desired as far as quality. Didn't buy it when I saw it. Instead of a 3/4 slot, it is 5/8!!!! Anyone make a BS fence to fit? Or.....what is needed to DIM (do it myself)? Thanks for reading and for any replies.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just went back to check routerforum.com to see if a post had been answered. vindaloo gave a link to a video that solves the problem. Basically the same thing for a sled of some type.


----------

